# Where can I find one of these.........



## rherrell (Jan 18, 2010)

..............flashlight kits?





 I can make out the word "MAG" on the one on the right so maybe these aren't kits at all. Maybe they're MAGLITES that this guy took apart and replaced the aluminum with wood. Any ideas???


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow those are sweet. I would love to find something like that as well.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 18, 2010)

We use "MAG" flashlights in our maintenance department here. Can't say I've ever seen them sold in "kit" form, but those sure look nice.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW!!  I want one of these!!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea I do to, those look awesome!


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 18, 2010)

Without a clear frame of reference, I think these are mini flashlights. Maybe 3 or 4 inches, sometimes they come with a key ring. My guess they have been taken apart and remade with the wood sleeves.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure if this is the guy who made them, but you can see some wooden mags in the last photo.

http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=607


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2010)

I just saw an ad for those and now I can not remember where. I will have to check woodcraft because I just placed an order with them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 18, 2010)

KingBentley said:


> Not sure if this is the guy who made them, but you can see some wooden mags in the last photo.
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=607


 
Just about the time I think it's safe to say "I've seen everything now", up pops something to prove me wrong! :biggrin:

I can't believe it, a site dedicated to people who collect flashlights!  Looks like the one member had a very nice display case for his collection.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 18, 2010)

KingBentley said:


> Not sure if this is the guy who made them, but you can see some wooden mags in the last photo.
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=607




I just saw the 2nd page of that link and he's modded a few other flashlights also.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 18, 2010)

So you think they are turned wood, or are they covered in veneer?

They look awesome either way....something Bond would pull out and zap somebody with....LOL.....


----------



## hughbie (Jan 18, 2010)

dayum!  now, showing up with something like that at work would def turn heads!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 18, 2010)

They sure are pretty, but will they stand the abuse like the aluminum ones will?? That's been Mags strong point.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 18, 2010)

bitshird said:


> They sure are pretty, but will they stand the abuse like the aluminum ones will?? That's been Mags strong point.



Stand up?  I don't think so.


----------



## KenV (Jan 18, 2010)

I am thinking those are "faux finishes"  more like you get on some laminate flooring.   Some people are very very good at painting wood grain on metal.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you read the link to the forum, you can see that someone retrofitted the flashlights to have a wood barrel, probably milled on a lathe. On page 2 you can see one made with leopardwood that show the rays on one side so I don't think it is painted on.


----------



## gvpens (Jan 18, 2010)

This link explains how he does it.

http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=320&p=2814&hilit=wood#p2814


----------



## rherrell (Jan 19, 2010)

THANKS everyone.:biggrin: From reading the flashlight forum I realize these aren't kits so I guess that only means one thing.......a trip to Lowes to buy one and see what I can do with it. If it turns out OK I'll post some pics. (don't hold your breath):wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with George, I have seen everything now.  What a great idea, they really show off the beauty of the wood.  Listen Rick if you wait long enough PSI will have some kits whipped up in no time, but I like the Lowe's trip better.  At least you know what you are buying.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 20, 2010)

Harborfreight is giving these away FREE with a coupon.






Picked one up yesterday.






Chuckie


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have some of those. I may just have to copy that!


----------

